# K-Line Price Guide



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

Someone was looking for a price guide for K-Line. I found one at traincity although it is a couple of years old but may be helpful in determining pricing.

http://www.traincity.com/

Click on price guide link and you can then look at the list.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I remember seeing a price guide bookm similar to the Greenberg guides some time ago.
It was praised for cataloging most K-Line stuff but was criticized as a price guide because
it was a K-Line product. It was also fairly expensive. The Greenberg pocket guides were 
were all @ $15.00 while this one was @ $50.00.
I wish I had one.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

rogruth said:


> I remember seeing a price guide bookm similar to the Greenberg guides some time ago.
> It was praised for cataloging most K-Line stuff but was criticized as a price guide because
> it was a K-Line product. It was also fairly expensive. The Greenberg pocket guides were
> were all @ $15.00 while this one was @ $50.00.
> I wish I had one.


That guide was done or commissioned by K-Line so I would be suspect. The traincity one was based on auction sales.


----------

